# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط نفيس جدا في الفقه المالكي " هدية "  لمن هو جاد في التحقيق

## محمد السالم

الإخوة الفضلاء ،،، 
رغبة في نشر الخير ولكن للجادين والحريصين ، فإني أخبركم عن رغبتي في هبة من عنده الوقت والجدية في تحقيق هذا المخطوط النفيس 
والمخطوط هو : لعبيد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحيم أبو القاسم بن البرقي مولى بني زهرة من شيوخ أبي عبد الرحمن النسائي ، وأبي القاسم الطبراني ، قال عنه النسائي : صالح . 
توفي سنة 291 هـ 
ترجمته : 
تهذيب الكمال 12 / 264 
ترتيب المدارك 4 / 182 
والكتاب هو شرح المختصر الصغير لعبد الله بن عبد الحكم  
قال القاضي عياض في ترجمة ابن البرقي : وله كتاب مختصر على مذهب مالك ، وبعض الناس يضيف إليه زيادة اختلاف فقهاء الأمصار في مختصر ابن عبد الحكم . 
الكتاب يقع في 85 لوحة بخط واضح جدا أوله : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
رب يسر 
باب السنة في الوضوء 
أخبرنا الشيخ أبو إٍحاق إبراهيم بن الصيدلاني الفقيه الرجل الصالح قال حدثنا أبو القاسم عبيد الله بن محمد بن عبد الرحيم البرقي قال حدثني أبي قال أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الحكم قال أخبرنا مالك بن أنس عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا استيقظ أحدكم من نومه فليغسل يده قبل إدخالها في الوضوء فإن أحدكم لا يدري أين باتت يده 
هذه هي الصفحة الأولى : 
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...fdtyog&thumb=4

وهذه هي الصفحة الأخيرة 
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...1zxe2e&thumb=4

فمن كانت عنده رغبة وجدية في تحقيق هذا الكتاب ونشره فهو هدية مني له 
والله يحفظكم

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله الف خير 
وجعله في ميزان اعمالك اين رابط المخطوط بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السالم

رابط المخطوط لمن هو أهل له ، ومستعد للعمل عليه وإنجازه وإتمامه وإخراجه إلى عالم المكتبات . 

وليس لمجرد اقتنائه . 

إن كنت من أهله ، وشهد لك بذلك أهل هذا المجلس دفعته إليك دون غيرك

----------


## الأندلسي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأندلسي

نتمنى من يأخذه أن يخرجه فعلا إلى عالم المطبوع ولا يجعله رهين مكتبته

----------


## محمد السالم

المخطوط ليس للاقتناء ، وإنما للجادين للعمل على إخراجه وتحقيقه

----------


## ابن النقاش

السلام عليكم
الأخ محمد سالم الواضح من كلامك أنك ترغب فى نشر الكتاب لأهل العلم ولوجه الله تعالى وأحسب أن أفضل طريقة هي  نشر صورة المخطوط لكل من يريد التحميل وذلك لـ:
- هي أكثر الطرق انتشارا.
- توفر المخطوط عند الكثير من طلبة العلم يمكنهم من الاستفادة منه إلى أن يطبع بعد سنة أو أكثر...
- من سينشر الكتاب يعرف أنه سيخضع لمراجعة هؤلاء الطلبة ونقدهم .
- سبق نشر بعض المخطوطات على الشبكة وكانت الفائدة فى تصحيح بعض الأخطاء فى قراءة المخطوط أو نسبته أو غير ذلك.
- خوف الكثيرين من مالكي المخطوطات عليها وأن تقع بيدي من لا يستحق ساهم فى ضياع الكثير من تراث الأمة *وإن كانت نيتهم حسنة*.
هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه.
أخوكم الناصح ابن النقاش الذى أدمعت عيناه "مرات ومرات" رؤية مخطوطات عند حفدة مشايخ جامع الزيتونة أتلفتها الأرضة و الرطوبة .... وأهلها لا يسمحون برؤيتها فمابالك بتصويرها.

----------


## أبو ثابت عارف

> المخطوط ليس للاقتناء ، وإنما للجادين للعمل على إخراجه وتحقيقه


هون عليك قليلا و لا تمنن تستكثر و رد السائل ردا جميلا

----------


## أبو بكر التركي

السلام عليكم أخي الحبيب
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على مجهوداتك ..... ولكن !!!
أخي إن حيازة المخطوط والبحث عنه لن تكون إلا من الجادين في طلب العلم ... إما للاعتماد عليه في بحوثهم ودراساتهم (علما أنهم قد يوصلونه بدورهم إلى من يحققه) .... وإما للعمل على إخراجه ونشره (وهذا ما قصدته أنت) ...
وأعتقد بأن كلا الغرضين شريف ومشروع ... اللهم إلا إذا كنت تخشى وصوله إلى اللصوص والسارقين ... وهذا ما لا أمان لك منه ... لأنه إذا نجا منهم اليوم تلقّفه محمد علي بيضون وجنوده وطبعه في دار الكتب الحرمية -عفوا أقصد الكتب اللاعلمية ...
أخي الحبيب رجائي الوحيد أن هذا المخطوط إذا كان قد غاب عنا ألف سنة ، فلا تزد في هذه المدة حتى لا نستفيد منه قبل أحفادنا ... 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

أخي محمد السالم أنا مستعد إن شاء الله لتحقيق الكتاب ونشره إن شاء الله تعالى...ولي تحقيقان سيصدران بعد أسبوع إن شاء الله بنشر دار التوحيد بالرياض...
مع العلم أن أخاك من المغرب! فلي اهتمام بكتب المالكية وتحقيقها...
فأرجو التعاون والله أسأل أن يجزل لكم المثوبة

----------


## أبوصخر

و أنا كذلك مستعد لتحقيقها تحت إشراف بعض علماء الشناقطة و إخراج الكتاب مطبوعا ان شاء الله

فأرجو من الأخ الفاضل مراسلتي على الخاص

----------


## علي الحربي

أخي محمد السالم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
لدي استعداد -إن شاء الله- لتحقيق الكتاب ضمن مشروع علمي أكاديمي، فأرجو أن يكون بيننا تواصل على البريد الإلكتروني الخاص، وفقكم الله.

----------


## أبو بشرى

الإخوة الفضــــلاء :
الأحق بهذا المخطوط ـ في نظري ـ هو من سيقوم بتحقيقه تحقيقاً علمياً أكاديمياً .
لأنه سيكون تحت نظر وإشراف مشايخ فضلاء لهم رسوخ في العلم ، يستفيد من توجيههم وتسديدهم ، من أجل إخراج الكتاب إخراجاً سليماً .
وسيعتني بنص الكتاب ، ويهتم به ؛ لأنه حتماً سيُناقش في ما كتبه ( وإن الله ليزع بالسلطان مالا يزع بالقرآن )
وأقول هذا للأننا نرى في الأسواق وبخاصة المكتبات التجارية من يقوم بتحقيق بعض الكتب ، ولكنه وللأسف يُفسدها من غير أن يشعر .......... همّه فقط أن يخرج الكتاب بغلاف جميل مكتوب عليه اسمه .

" ملاحظة " :
 أرجو من الأخوة الفضلاء ألاّ يفهموا من كلامي غير ما أقصده ؛ فكل من في المنتدى أهل للتحقيق ، ولا أتهم أحداً بالقصور ، وأنا أثق تماما بأن من طلب تحقيق هذا المخطوط عنده القدرة على إخراجه سليما . ( غاية ما في الأمر هو الحرص على الكتاب وإخرجه بصورة ترضي كل من يقرأه أو يطالعه )
اللهم ارزقني وجميع أحبتي في هذا المنتدى وغيره الإخلاص في القول والعمل .

----------


## ابومحمد الشنقيطي

> السلام عليكم
> الأخ محمد سالم الواضح من كلامك أنك ترغب فى نشر الكتاب لأهل العلم ولوجه الله تعالى وأحسب أن أفضل طريقة هي  نشر صورة المخطوط لكل من يريد التحميل وذلك لـ:
> - هي أكثر الطرق انتشارا.
> - توفر المخطوط عند الكثير من طلبة العلم يمكنهم من الاستفادة منه إلى أن يطبع بعد سنة أو أكثر...
> - من سينشر الكتاب يعرف أنه سيخضع لمراجعة هؤلاء الطلبة ونقدهم .
> - سبق نشر بعض المخطوطات على الشبكة وكانت الفائدة فى تصحيح بعض الأخطاء فى قراءة المخطوط أو نسبته أو غير ذلك.
> - خوف الكثيرين من مالكي المخطوطات عليها وأن تقع بيدي من لا يستحق ساهم فى ضياع الكثير من تراث الأمة *وإن كانت نيتهم حسنة*.
> هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه.
> أخوكم الناصح ابن النقاش الذى أدمعت عيناه "مرات ومرات" رؤية مخطوطات عند حفدة مشايخ جامع الزيتونة أتلفتها الأرضة و الرطوبة .... وأهلها لا يسمحون برؤيتها فمابالك بتصويرها.


صدقت أخي الكريم فقد شاهدنا في هذه البلاد الكثير من نفائس المخطوطات لاقت نفس المصير أو أنها أصبحت حبيسة أدراج تفتح ليراها السواح بعد أن يدفعوا دريهمات لأصحابها .
فأفضل طريقة ليشمل النفع هو أن تنشر المخطوطة هنا ليستفيد منها الجميع وصدقني فإنها إذا حققت ونشرت فإن الكثير من طلبة العلم لن يكون بإمكانهم الحصول عليها

----------


## محمد السالم

إليكم الكتاب 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12315

----------


## برعدي الحوات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد، فحفظكم الله أخي الفاضل محمد السالم على مبادرتكم الطيبة في سياق الاهتمام بالتراث المخطوط، وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء، ونرجوكم المزيد، وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم، إنـه سميع مجيب الدعاء، والسلام عليكم.

----------


## أم عمر وحارثة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أردت أن أسأل إن كان قد تم تحقيق هذه المخطوطة فالوالد أعانه الله يبحث عن تحقيقات وشروحات للمخطوطة لأجل الدكتوراة.
وقد تحصلنا على تحقيق واحد ولم نتحصل على أي شرح. 
أرجو إفادتي بارك الله فيكم

----------


## يحيى عارف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكر الأخ الفاضل محمد السالم على مجهوداته الطيبة في نشر التراث والحرص على تحقيقه بيد أمينة
وفي نظري لا حرج إن قام مجموعة  من الإخوة الأفاضل الأكفاء بتحقيقه منفردا فهذا أحرى أم يخرج بحلة جميلة وتحقيق أمتن وذلك عند مقارنة التحقيقات. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

هل طبع كتاب "المختصر الصغير" هذا لابن عبد الحكم رحمه الله تعالى؟

----------


## إبراهيم بن الجوزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن الحصول على هذا المخطوط لو سمحت خصوصا انني مشرف على بحث الاجازة هذه السنة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## إبراهيم بن الجوزي

*المختصر الصغير في الفقه / للإمام أبي محمد عبد الله بن عبد الحكم بن أعين المصري المالكي - مع زيادات عبيد الله بن محمد البرقي / تحقيق علي بن أحمد الكندي المرر وأبي عبد الرحمن وائل بن صدقي / دار بينونة للنشر والتوزيع دولة الإمارت العربية المتحدة/ الطبعة الاولى 1433 هـ*

----------


## حسن صابر

أخي محمد السالم  أحتاج هذا المخطوط لأن يكون موضوع الرسالة في الدكتوره فهلا تفضلت به علي جزاك الله خيرا وأنا مستعد لأن أتبادل معك بمخطوط عندي صورتها من المكتبات الخاصة. أنا بانتظار ردك

----------


## أبو_جندل

> أخي محمد السالم  أحتاج هذا المخطوط لأن يكون موضوع الرسالة في الدكتوره فهلا تفضلت به علي جزاك الله خيرا وأنا مستعد لأن أتبادل معك بمخطوط عندي صورتها من المكتبات الخاصة. أنا بانتظار ردك


قد أتاحه الأخ الفاضل، انظر المشاركة رقم 15 في هذا الموضوع، وقد أفاد بعض الإخوة أنه ليس شرحا لمختصر ابن عبد الحكم بل هو نفسه مختصر ابن عبد الحكم برواية البرقي.

----------

